# Hedgy Sounds



## Hope (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok, ok this may seem like a silly question or maybe not . . . Any hoo, I gave my hedgy a bath for the first time since I have had him. I Just got my baby four days ago and he was kinda dirty when I got him. After four days of fun he had gotten alot dirtier. Let me tell you, bath time is nerve wrecking to the new hedgy parent. After bath time, I wrapped him in a towel and cuddeled with him. He then proceeded to chew on the towel and to dig a nice comfy spot. When he setteled down he started to make a funny noise. It sounded like a loud heart beat. Like ba-bump ba-bump bump bump. Is this purring or something eles? I put my hand on him and it stopped and he settled down for a nap. Is this a normal sound? :?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Did it sound forced, or did his visor quills go up at all when he made this sound? 

If it didn't look like a "bad" sound, he could have been purring. They also do little chirps and "wheefling" as I call it, a happy snuffy sound. Perhaps he was being a boy, and you didn't realize it... hard to be sure.


----------



## prickles (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello there. new here too and also gave hedgie his first bath today  Not sure if it is normal but our little Prickles had the same type of behavior after his bath if that makes you feel better.


----------



## Hope (Jul 21, 2009)

Thats nice to hear that another has heard this. It did sound kind of forced and he seemed to be jumping. Um . . . I am not sure what you mean by being a boy. I havn't heard of them doing anything other than anointing more than the girls. Sorry, I am being so clueless, lol.


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

lol what she means is boy hedgies 'pleasure' themselves with their mouths or rub their boy bits along/against things too or both lol - girls dont do this behaviour!!

'wheefling' I really like that - it does sound like that too :lol: they do make all sorts of funny little snuffly noises and males will chirp/squeek too if they see another hedgie and they think its a potential breeding partner as I found out when my oldest boy caught sight of one of the younger males!!!


----------



## Hope (Jul 21, 2009)

OOOOOOHhhhhhh . . . hahaha wow am I clueless. Um this could have been it. I have noticed that he does this any time he wants to fall asleep out of his cage. He is usually near me . . . it kind of sounds like if you clucked your tongue with your mouth closed. It only last a few seconds too. Do you think this is male behavior? lol


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

That sounds like clicking, which can be an aggressive behaviour to get you to leave him alone, if you do then he will continue this bad behaviour. Not saying that definitely is it, but the clucking sound you described points me in that direction.


----------



## thelostsock (May 27, 2009)

My hedgums makes a noise like that (i just spent 5 minutes clucking my tongue with my mouth closed lol). He sometimes does it when he is just chilling out in his hedgie bag on my during bonding time. I dint realize that it was a bad noise since he doesn't huff or pop during that time. I thought maybe he just had some droolies in his mouth while breathing or something. The noises are usually 2 or 3 seconds apart but are in a steady rhythm and do not last long.


----------



## Hope (Jul 21, 2009)

HAHA really? five minutes LOL . . . yeah.. this could be it. He usualy falls asleep right afterward. Maybe its a leave me alone while I nap on you. I never leave him alone though so maybe this bad behavior will stop.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He'es ticking with contentment. It's a rythmic tick tick tick. Most of mine that do it are sprawled out and ready to fall asleep but some will do it when they are just sitting there looking around. Not all hedgies will do it. 

It is completely different from the leave me alone clicks that usually coincide with little jumps.


----------



## thelostsock (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for clearing that up Nancy. When I was told that they were bad clicking noises I was concerned that Billa was uncomfortable when he was in his hedgie bag. I am glad that they are clicks of contentment.


----------



## Hope (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah. I think this makes more sence at least thats what I perfer to think. I am glad that he is comfortable around me after only a week. Thanks everyone ^_^.


----------

